# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Dermatology >  S.A.L - Skin Advisor Live, , AI-powered skin diagnostic chatbot, Unilever N.V., London, United Kingdom, Rotterdam, Netherlands

## Airicist

Developer - Unilever N.V.

ponds.com

youtube.com/ponds

facebook.com/Ponds

twitter.com/ponds

instagram.com/ponds

Pond's on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Pond's Skin Advisor Live (S.A.L)

Published on Jan 14, 2018




> S.A.L understands your unique skin needs and gives you trusted skincare tips 24/7 - All you need to do is take a selfie!
> 
> Developed by renowned scientists from The Pond’s Institute in collaboration with global beauty experts, SAL helps you to transform your skin.
> 
> Start your journey by taking a selfie to receive a scientific skin analysis and customized skincare regime. You can then track your progress with your SkinIndex.
> 
> Let S.A.L, your virtual skin advisor, do all the hard work so you can start your skin transformation today!
> 
> Features:
> ...

----------


## Airicist

"POND’S Launches World’s First AI-Powered Skin Diagnostic Chatbot"

July 18, 2019

----------

